# D.O.A. PT-7, anyone use them?



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone use the PT-7 from D.O.A.? Wondering if it works.

https://www.doalures.com/category-s/1999.htm


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like a turd but my buddy loves them for drawing reds from floating grass areas. I can’t bring myself to buy any.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I guess they are going for a soft, weedless topwater type thing? I might could dig it if it actually works like a topwater...


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

They're worth having around for certain situations. I like them if it's high tide (I'm in NEFL) and calm. If you throw them on a windy day with a bunch of chop, they are silent and won't get the attention that a louder hard plastic bait will. They move through spartina marsh grass fairly well.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Definitely work. Great for heavy cover. Have good walking action and cast a mile. Takes a little practice to get solid hook-sets but I carry a handful in my bag and will be tying them more once scallop season gets going and the floating grass becomes a pain.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

In DOA vernacular, the PT is short for poodle turd.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thinking of getting some to skip under docks.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have thrown one on at least 4 trips gave it an hour each time skunked every time. It cast's a mile and bounces under docks and mangroves pretty easy. I am going to give it a few more tries then junk it if I don't have any luck.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Good for skipping into /under things like docks and throwing up into and under hanging mangroves, they do walk. Getting a hookup is like using a frog, don;t react on the hit, wait a second or so till you feel the fish swim away and then set the hook.
They don;t work so well on fast slasher like Cudas, but it is fun to see the lure fly out of the water. The plastic does get slashed and ripped up.

I added a trailing hook, takes away some action but gets the pesty Cuda's.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Use them for bass in really clogged lakes. Gets me access and a further cast than most frogs


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

I think salt strong did a product review on them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

G_straus822 said:


> I think salt strong did a product review on them.


Salt Strong


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I use the turds in grass, they kick a.... with a pro cure dollop.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Salt Strong


Simonds says as Simonds does. Trout strong. With recon...


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Salt Strong


 Just saying


----------

